# Mirrlees builders Plate



## Suffolk Craftsman (Aug 2, 2014)

As a newcomer to the forum not sure if this is the correct place to ask this question but, 
I have a collection of old engine builders and shipbuilders cast plates although I can't identify exactly which vessels they came off I do have a Mirrlees Bickerton & Day plate that would have been fitted in the entrance to the engine room. This has a number stamped on it , I wondered if anyone knows if records exist that might confirm from this number which ship it was fitted on.
I think possibly one of the 'football' class trawlers built at Goole or one of those trawlers of the 'Northern Reward' or 'Lord Jellico' class built at Beverley, as they nearly all ended up at Lowestoft with the Colne Group.
It would be nice to pin it down exactly.

Regards 

Steve


----------



## jwebster (Feb 14, 2014)

try hulltrawler.net they have a good site which details all the trawlers built there.i sailed with colne fishing for 15 years.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Ship names from Shipbuilder plate numbers are easier to find than engine builders numbers.So if you need ship names from shipbuilders plates.Just post ship-yard name and number.


----------



## Suffolk Craftsman (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for that , just wondered if anyone knew of Mirrlees records or archives that might exist somewhere

Steve


----------

